# TV Cabinet



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Made this TV cabinet for the labor forman on the show I'm working on. He originally asked for just a plywood box 24"H x 54"W x 30"D for his TV to sit on. I asked him where does his DVD & cable box sit. He said on top of the TV. So I told him I will just make a cabinet with shelves for his equipment. I think he liked that idea better.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That's nice James. I like the clean lines of it. What is it made out of?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mailee said:


> That's nice James. I like the clean lines of it. What is it made out of?


Thanks Alan,
It's mostly made from scrap pieces from around the shop. The case is Birch ply. The face frame & edging was poplar molding leftovers that I cut the detail off to make the parts. It's assembled with glue & pocket screws. The top banding, middle shelves & corners were finished off with a chamfer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The fact that you ARE a professional does stick out a mile James, beautifully made. About how long did it take you?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Harry. 
It took a day & a half. I worked on it a little here & there between other work I was doing at the same time. This was a side project for the labor forman on the show I'm working on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I see that standard of workmanship accomplished so quickly, I wonder if, at my age I should forget woodwork or carry on striving to improve.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

harrysin said:


> When I see that standard of workmanship accomplished so quickly, I wonder if, at my age I should forget woodwork or carry on striving to improve.


Hi Harry.
I say strive to improve. I think we are all striving to improve. I learn new & different things everyday. That's what keeps my occupation & interest in woodworking exciting. I know many that would never consider their occupation so great that it is also their hobby.


----------

